# What do you all think the "best" bitless bridle is?



## kezz86 (20 August 2013)

I've tried riding in the Dr Cook's bitless and my horse loved it.

BUT stupidly I sold it as I was a nervous rider at the time and felt that the bit gave me more confidence!

I'm now completely regretting selling and would love another Dr Cook's to try on my new boy and let my mare have her mouth back.

BUT I'd love the leather version and just can't justify the cost right now. Anyone know of a good bitless similar to the Dr Cook that are cheaper?

Has anyone tried the bitless bosel attachments that can be bought on eBay? I like the "look" of those as they just attach to your current bridle.

Anyone tried riding in the Parelli style headcollars? How much control do you have?

My new lad is quite strong sometimes and is ridden in a Tom Thumb bit but I'm not a massive fan of such a strong bit even in my (hopefully) gentle hands.

So I'd like to try a bitless on him now that I know when he is strong (out in the fields cantering/ galloping with others but not at home in the school or just in walk and trot) and see how it goes.

Can anyone recommend a bitless?


----------



## Tayto (20 August 2013)

I have wondered about bitless bridles so will be interested to follow this thread. Do bitless bridles give you more control as the horse can't evade the contact as easily as with a bit?


----------



## Poo Picker (20 August 2013)

I know they are expensive but have you thought about a Micklem multi bridle then you have the choice of both? We have a horse who is happy bitless but needs a bit for competing it's been the perfect answer for us.


----------



## ImmyS (20 August 2013)

kezz86 said:



			I've tried riding in the Dr Cook's bitless and my horse loved it.

BUT stupidly I sold it as I was a nervous rider at the time and felt that the bit gave me more confidence!

I'm now completely regretting selling and would love another Dr Cook's to try on my new boy and let my mare have her mouth back.

BUT I'd love the leather version and just can't justify the cost right now. Anyone know of a good bitless similar to the Dr Cook that are cheaper?

Has anyone tried the bitless bosel attachments that can be bought on eBay? I like the "look" of those as they just attach to your current bridle.

Anyone tried riding in the Parelli style headcollars? How much control do you have?

My new lad is quite strong sometimes and is ridden in a Tom Thumb bit but I'm not a massive fan of such a strong bit even in my (hopefully) gentle hands.

So I'd like to try a bitless on him now that I know when he is strong (out in the fields cantering/ galloping with others but not at home in the school or just in walk and trot) and see how it goes.

Can anyone recommend a bitless?
		
Click to expand...


Hello, I use the easytrek bitless bridle which has the same action as the Dr Cooks but is cheaper, it is also leather. I love it and so does my ex racer - I have full control in all situations, and she also goes beautifully in it when schooling. I also use a plain rope halter for hacking, but I lack the correct contact in it for schooling, so use the easytrek. 

http://www.easytreksaddles.co.uk/ourshop/cat_332275-BITLESS-BRIDLES.html


----------



## Tinypony (20 August 2013)

Do you mean a bitless bosal like this?







If so I'd suggest avoid for the time being.  They are probably for a more experienced bitless rider because they can be quite unforgiving.  They should be fitted carefully, and you are supposed to be careful even how you lead from them.

Personally I'm not keen on Dr Cooks bridles because I don't think they give good enough release.  Have you looked at sidepulls?  Most bitless, including the Dr Cooks, are supposed to be used on a relaxed rein, and the rein only picked up if it means something.  That means that they aren't the best thing to use if you want to ride with a conventional "English" contact.  (That re Dr Cooks was advice being given by a specialist retailer for them in Australia, it doesn't seem to ge mentioned so much over here).

A sidepull would give you more specific direction to your aids, more specific than an option where the reins come from under the chin.  There is also no head or chin hugging action.


----------



## Enfys (20 August 2013)

Wooooooooo, that is a veritable "how long is a piece of string?" question.

Bitless can be a fraught as bitting, so many options, shank, no shank, side pull (rawhide? leather?) , bosal, cross over etc, etc it really does depend on your horse, some like them, some do not. 

Mine hate a cross-over (I borrowed one just to see - resulted in much head shaking and obvious displeasure)  ride them both in a jaquima (leather noseband and curb with the reins attaching under the chin rather than at the side like a side pull. The jaquima has the advantage that you can just slip the bit hanger over the top wth a bit if you need it, sometimes (in company) I do on Ella. 







http://pflus.com/blog/?p=1

This is a very simple side pull, it is aesthetically more pleasing (to my eye anyway) than the rope western style ones. They are marketed as English Jumping hackamores and are just the noseband, very easily attached to an existing bridle. 







I used to ride two previous Arabians in an English hackamore - horrid clunky things but they seemed happy in it, one I even hunted with a hackamore.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 August 2013)

I am no expert on bitless which I mildly dislike ( although I have a micklem which I do use bitless sometimes),but  surely it no different from anything esle from saddles, bits ,noseband ,saddle pads etc etc what's best for one horse won't be best for another.


----------



## jaysh (20 August 2013)

I've got one of the nose pieces you attach to the bridle. Think they are fantastic as a cheaper way of getting a side pull bitless bridle.


----------



## Pigeon (20 August 2013)

I sometimes ride the giant pony in a hackamore, and he schools very well in it, but tbh I don't think he needs something so severe, so will follow this thread with interest.


----------



## Enfys (20 August 2013)

Those wishing to know more about the various types of bitless and their actions may find this of interest:

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5407804_types-bitless-bridles.html

Lots of links and pictures.


----------



## FionaM12 (20 August 2013)

I use a cheap copy of the Dr Cooke design which I bought on ebay. The idea was that if it suited  us I'd buy a proper DC. However  we've been happy with the cheapo one for two years. Sadly I can't find the company I got it from though.


----------



## moana (20 August 2013)

Dr Cook.


----------



## clippi (20 August 2013)

I've never used a Dr Cooks. But I use a S hack on my lad when I'm going somewhere he will find exciting(like cantering/galloping in company), but for general use or jumping I use a scawbrig (better steering than the S hack, but nowhere near as severe)


----------



## figgy (20 August 2013)

Ive got the Dr cooks one and me and my horse love it, he is so much more relaxed.


----------



## Bertolie (20 August 2013)

I use an Easytrek bitless bridle, which is basically a cheaper version of a Dr Cook's.  It's leather, though not English leather, but both me and my horse love it! Have a look for them on eBay.


----------



## JenJ (20 August 2013)

I've just bought a Matrix bridle from bitlessandbarefoot. It has lots of options - side pull, scrawbrig, bosal etc, plus for a little more you can buy attachments for a Dr Cook and other options.

I was looking at Dr Cook for around £200, and got the Matrix for under £90 - the Dr Cook attachments would have been I think about £20 more. I love mine already.


----------



## Sleipnir (21 August 2013)

I prefer an S hackamore in schooling, jumping and speed trails, but sometimes I use a rope halter. The rope halter is to be used on a free rein, as the pressure it makes can be confusing if the rider grips the reins - it can move on the face too much. So it is better for those who can ride well from their seat only, IMO. My gelding hated the sidepull pressure, but I'd like to try a crossunder or a scawbrig, just for the sake of it - a hack can be rather severe, after all.


----------



## Alyth (21 August 2013)

It all depends on the horse and how it is introduced to the signals.....some like the 'head hugging' Dr Cook, some like a noseband that tightens like the Light Rider, some prefer a simple rope sidepull like the Parelli rope hackamore....some even like the mechanical hackamores with metal sidepieces.....the most important thing imo is that the horse understands the 'ask' and responds to a light 'ask'.....and the 2nd most important thing imo is to use one rein at a time.....I must add I haven't tried, or even seen an actual matrix but it sounds like a mechanical hackamore to me.....


----------



## kezz86 (21 August 2013)

Thanks everyone for the brilliant replies.

I think I will look into the EasyTreks as I know my girl liked the Dr Cook and it might be good for her if it's similar.

I can then try this on my new boy and see how he gets on. I like riding with a loose contact anyway and don't really use my reins much on either horse, I try to ride through my seat mostly.

Worth a try - I had looked at the Michelems (sp?) but they look so busy I'm not a fan but would try one if I could borrow from a friend or get a second hand one. As I'd like the option of an all in one.


----------



## Enfys (21 August 2013)

Alyth said:



			It all depends on the horse and how it is introduced to the signals.....some like the 'head hugging' Dr Cook, some like a noseband that tightens like the Light Rider, some prefer a simple rope sidepull like the Parelli rope hackamore....some even like the mechanical hackamores with metal sidepieces.....the most important thing imo is that the horse understands the 'ask' and responds to a light 'ask'.....and the 2nd most important thing imo is to use one rein at a time.....I must add I haven't tried, or even seen an actual matrix but it sounds like a mechanical hackamore to me.....
		
Click to expand...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgWqUncE6hY

The Matrix seems to be multi functional. You can change the fittings in other words, a bit like having lots of implements for an electric mixer really it would seem. I had to grin at the revamped English hackamore shanks with their ugly little neoprene corners, but hey, if it sells, then why not? I would be interested to actually get one in my hands to feel the weight of some of these nosebands though, they look quite flimsy at first sight.


----------



## Caol Ila (21 August 2013)

What a timely thread, as I am toying with the idea of trying bitless.  I sometimes ride in a headcollar with a leadrope clipped to either side.  Horse goes surprisingly well but it's a massive pain in the arse for me because lead ropes make the worst reins, ever, and most of my concentration is spent managing 12ft of lead rope.  

I owned a bosal some years ago.   I got rid of it when I had to downsize and rationalize all my stuff from a horse trailer tackroom and a corner of my parents' garage to a very small tack trunk that could go on a plane.  I kind of wish I'd kept it.  At the time, I probably figured that it was really only good for hacking/trail riding, not dressage schooling (not at least the way my horse is trained) as it's meant for Western-style riding, no contact and neck reining.

Which ones do people like for riding on a dressage contact?


----------



## Alyth (22 August 2013)

A 12' line can be tied to make a fine loop rein!!


----------



## TarrSteps (22 August 2013)

Interesting discussion of the options here. http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-183059.html

I was looking at an Easytrek yesterday and pleasantly surprised by the quality.  My "favourite" cross under is the Nutural (despite the goofy name, which makes it sound like a vitamin supplement) but on import only here so too pricey.  I'm not actually a fan of crossunders as they don't work for what I use bitless bridles for, but I know many people use them to good success. Some horses really hate the "hugging" action though, so be forewarned if you haven't used one. 

I prefer the rope noseband (covered) western sidepulls http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/1070/P-1002 and have never had one object if it's fitted properly. I cover the nose with latex/vetrap or a sheepskin. I like the TTEAM ones http://www.ttouch.com/shop/index.php?productID=235 as a leather option as well made but again, imported at great cost.  I've also seen a similar German make. 

I'm surprised to see bosals popping up here.  I have ridden with them on western horses but was always taught making a good horse in the bosal, with the eye to going on to reined cow horse etc, is a real art.  Even tying one and getting the balance right has to be learned.  I guess they look innocuous so people think they're simple to use.

I have used one of the LG bridles http://lg-zaum-bitless-bridle.blogspot.co.uk a couple of times - they are a stronger option than a straight pull. I did have my scariest bitless experience in one though, as one horse objected STRONGLY to the pressure and I was lucky to escape without a wreck.  Lesson learned to be careful using ANY new tack, even if you think it should be "softer".


----------



## kezz86 (22 August 2013)

TarrSteps said:



			Interesting discussion of the options here. http://www.chronofhorse.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-183059.html

I was looking at an Easytrek yesterday and pleasantly surprised by the quality.  My "favourite" cross under is the Nutural (despite the goofy name, which makes it sound like a vitamin supplement) but on import only here so too pricey.  I'm not actually a fan of crossunders as they don't work for what I use bitless bridles for, but I know many people use them to good success. Some horses really hate the "hugging" action though, so be forewarned if you haven't used one. 

I prefer the rope noseband (covered) western sidepulls http://www.chicksaddlery.com/page/CDS/PROD/1070/P-1002 and have never had one object if it's fitted properly. I cover the nose with latex/vetrap or a sheepskin. I like the TTEAM ones http://www.ttouch.com/shop/index.php?productID=235 as a leather option as well made but again, imported at great cost.  I've also seen a similar German make. 

I'm surprised to see bosals popping up here.  I have ridden with them on western horses but was always taught making a good horse in the bosal, with the eye to going on to reined cow horse etc, is a real art.  Even tying one and getting the balance right has to be learned.  I guess they look innocuous so people think they're simple to use.

I have used one of the LG bridles http://lg-zaum-bitless-bridle.blogspot.co.uk a couple of times - they are a stronger option than a straight pull. I did have my scariest bitless experience in one though, as one horse objected STRONGLY to the pressure and I was lucky to escape without a wreck.  Lesson learned to be careful using ANY new tack, even if you think it should be "softer".
		
Click to expand...


Excellent and useful post, thanks for the links I'll take a look at those!


----------



## Hadders (30 August 2013)

My Youngster has had massive teething problems following a kick and although I have bitted him, he was not comfortable so I have started working him bitless and we have settled on an LG Zaum, I am new to bitless riding, and found it quite daunting especially with a youngster, having said that he is going beautifully and responds so well, I wish I had tried it years ago with my older pony.


----------



## Leg12 (5 December 2013)

Hello  ,<br><br>Did you ever find out which bitless was best for having a dressage contact?<br>I have a micklem bitless (with a couple of options nose and chin pressure or cross under) and am not sure if i should ride him in an outline in it (cos like the other person said some of the bitless are not designed for that and could hurt and my horse takes pain in his stride so its so hard to tell if hes uncomfortable so I have to be so careful with him).<br><br>Cheers  ,&nbsp;<br><br>L x<br><br>



Caol Ila said:



			What a timely thread, as I am toying with the idea of trying bitless.  I sometimes ride in a headcollar with a leadrope clipped to either side.  Horse goes surprisingly well but it's a massive pain in the arse for me because lead ropes make the worst reins, ever, and most of my concentration is spent managing 12ft of lead rope.  <br>
<br>
I owned a bosal some years ago.   I got rid of it when I had to downsize and rationalize all my stuff from a horse trailer tackroom and a corner of my parents' garage to a very small tack trunk that could go on a plane.  I kind of wish I'd kept it.  At the time, I probably figured that it was really only good for hacking/trail riding, not dressage schooling (not at least the way my horse is trained) as it's meant for Western-style riding, no contact and neck reining.<br>
<br>
Which ones do people like for riding on a dressage contact?
		
Click to expand...

<br>
<br>


----------



## Brightbay (5 December 2013)

I ride with a light contact - so not single rein as people who for example ride using the rope halters.  I use a Micklem, with reins on side rings, although it came with cross-under and scawbrig attachments. I don't like cross-under styles, or anything that tightens or constricts, so haven't bothered exploring those options further.

I also use an Orbitless, which is a version of the LG. The LG can be difficult to get hold of in the UK and the Orbitless was straightforward.  It is a noseband that just attaches to a normal bridle, although beware if your bridle is on the top holes of the cheek pieces, as the Orbitless needs shorter cheekpieces than a bit!

Interestingly, the picture used in the EPONA article about their conversation with FEI about using bitless in competition uses a horse in an LG as the bitless illustration, so clearly a dressage type contact is both possible and effective. It's the picture on the left  http://epona.tv/blog/2013/december/scared-bitless


----------



## Caol Ila (5 December 2013)

Leg12 said:



			Hello  ,<br><br>Did you ever find out which bitless was best for having a dressage contact?<br>I have a micklem bitless (with a couple of options nose and chin pressure or cross under) and am not sure if i should ride him in an outline in it (cos like the other person said some of the bitless are not designed for that and could hurt and my horse takes pain in his stride so its so hard to tell if hes uncomfortable so I have to be so careful with him).<br><br>Cheers  ,*<br><br>L x<br><br><br>
<br>
		
Click to expand...

I got as far as trying a side pull, but myself and the horse found it fuzzy and imprecise compared to the snaffle.  It was okay, but not great in walk and trot and our normally atrocious, on the forehand canter was even more atrocious and on the forehand.  The horse wasn't as bothered about taking a contact and seemed a bit "meh" about pressure on her face rather than in her mouth.  She went much better when I went back to the good old snaffle.  I suppose different kinds of bitless bridles would have different kinds of pressure, but neither me (in principle) nor the horse (in reality) are bothered enough by the bit to warrant a more extensive investigation.  I don't think the right bitless bridle is going to turn her into Valegro.


----------



## clippi (5 December 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			Which ones do people like for riding on a dressage contact?
		
Click to expand...

I've found I've done some of my best tests in a scawbrig, he'll take a contact in that, admittedly only intro and prelim.


----------



## JenJ (5 December 2013)

Caol Ila said:



			I got as far as trying a side pull, but myself and the horse found it fuzzy and imprecise compared to the snaffle.  It was okay, but not great in walk and trot and our normally atrocious, on the forehand canter was even more atrocious and on the forehand.  The horse wasn't as bothered about taking a contact and seemed a bit "meh" about pressure on her face rather than in her mouth.  She went much better when I went back to the good old snaffle.  I suppose different kinds of bitless bridles would have different kinds of pressure, but neither me (in principle) nor the horse (in reality) are bothered enough by the bit to warrant a more extensive investigation.  I don't think the right bitless bridle is going to turn her into Valegro.
		
Click to expand...

This was pretty much my experience. Initially I loved the matrix side pull as I felt I was doing better by my horse, but after 3 months I've gone back to a lozenge snaffle. She was more on the forehand than ever, slowed to a plod, and kept tripping over in the side pull. Two weeks back in the snaffle, those probelems have pretty much disappeared, despite still only riding with a light contact.


----------



## moana (5 December 2013)

Dr Cook for me.


----------

